

Former Media Lab student Cory Kidd on robotics, MIT and Hong Kong - kmccarth
http://bostinnovation.com/2010/10/26/media-lab-cory-kidd-talks-robots-and-weight-loss

======
kmccarth
Kidd's company just won Technopreneur of the Year at the Wall Street Journal
2010 Asian Innovation Awards.

